# S.O.S. Esther's Cat Rescue



## marleendrijgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Esther's Cat Rescue

The name Esther means Star and Esther de Schoenmaeker, 38 years old, is a real star, a bright light for cats in need. What Esther is doing is very extraordinary. We have never seen a woman like her, dedicating her life to help cats in great need and distress, the way she does.

In every city and countryside we see straycats. Very often these cats are abondonned and shy and their offspring is wild. Many are doomed to lead a short and miserable life, because no one loves them, nobody cares about them and a shortage of food and medical help leads to illness and death at young age. Very often these straycats are caught and killed (for no one wants to adopt a wild cat) or shot by hunters. However in some european countries the straycats in some areas are neutured and released again. 
This also happens in Belgium where Esther de Schoenmaeker lives. In her country she convinces the cities that it's best to catch and neuture the straycats. The cities pay for the veterinary costs and Esther catches all the straycats and brings them to the vet and releases these neutured cats again at the spots where she caught them. In doing so Esther catches between 500 and 600 straycats a year all by herself and without getting payed for it! Throughout the years Esther caught and released thousands of straycats. Can you imagine? 

Esther loves animals and is very gifted in dealing with cats. Because Esther meets so many cats, she also encounters cats that can't be set free anymore. Cats that are very ill and need a lot of personal care and disabled cats who won't be able to look after themselves anymore. Esther also takes care of these cats. No one wants these wild and disabled cats and Esther does not want to euthanize them when they can survive in her shelter. Thus the straycats with disabilities like missing a leg or even their eyes, find a loving home in her house and garden. At this moment 48 cats lead a happy life in her shelter and another 50 homeless cats she feeds everyday at several places. 

We don't have to tell you that Esther is a real hero for she is doing what no one else wants to do: looking after (disabled) straycats. Strayanimals are the reponsibility of every human being, but most people turn their heads, don't feel reponsible at all, don't want to do anything and don't even bother thinking about it. Esther is an example for many of us by taking responsibility as a compassionate human being in helping as many straycats as she can. She is not only an animalfriend in words, but also in deeds. Bravo Esther!
Therefore we need to help her sothat she can continue her noble work without worrying how to get money for catfood the next month. Also she needs a new garden enclosure which costs a lot of money. Her disabled cats must be able to lead a safe and happy life inside and outside her house, so the enclosure must be of good quality and solid. When we all donate money a new enclosure can be bought and build and maybe some extra money can be raised for medical care, catfood and cat litter. 

With financial help Esther can continu to be a true star and light beacon for straycats in need. You can read about Esther and donate on the following website http://www.veggieglobal.com/appeals/ 
If you have any questions, please ask [email protected]

Thank you.


----------

